# Läuse ....



## pyro (14. März 2011)

Ich habe heute mit Erschrecken an meinen jungen Tomatenpflänzchen und Paprikapflänzchen einige Läuse festgestellt.

Soweit möglich hab ich die Läuse mechanisch entfernt mit einer Pinzette. Spritzen mag ich die kleinen Pflänzchen sehr ungern...
Stark befallenen Pflanzen haben gelbliche Punkte auf den Blättern.

Was meint Ihr soll ich die Aufzucht wegschmeissen und nochmal neu anfangen oder werden die Pflanzen noch was??


----------



## Dodi (14. März 2011)

*AW: Läuse ....*

Hi,

ich würde die Pflänzchen nicht wegschmeissen, sondern mit einer Lösung aus je 1 EL Spiritus und Schmierseife auf 1 L Wasser spritzen. - Ist keine chemische Keule und die Läuse sollten in kurzer Zeit eingehen.
Ggf. nochmal nachspritzen nach einigen Tagen.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## pyro (14. März 2011)

*AW: Läuse ....*

Wird gemacht, danke!


----------

